# House detailing



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

So out I went yesterday armed with man bag a couple of clothes and a bottle of collinite 845...We live in a bungalow so it wasnt too bad , and went around and did all my guttering.did it last year and it real stopped them from going green..anybody done this or am I the only mad one on here.:lol:


----------



## J306TD (May 19, 2008)

I use 0000 wire wool on the shower screen to keep the limescale down 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S7


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool so it's not just me...


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Got dodo juice clearly menthol glass spray, gets used on all glass in the house incl shower screens etc. 
Killerwaxx metal polish gets used on a variety of metals in the house. 
Chemical guys air fragrances get used to make rooms smell nicer when we have people over too 
Have been thinking of treating the plastics on the outside of the house but am thinking of what product to use best.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Cool that makes 3 of us, come on you guys and gals fess up.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Angelwax H2Go on the shower screen is awesome to combat water spotting and is strangely therapeutic watching the water run off the shower screen whilst showering lol


----------



## Atkinson91 (Oct 3, 2016)

meguiars xpress wax on glass and ONR in the kitchen 

if anyone can recommend something to treat the brown/green discolouring on outdoor PVC ill be right on it :buffer:


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Atkinson91 said:


> meguiars xpress wax on glass and ONR in the kitchen
> 
> if anyone can recommend something to treat the brown/green discolouring on outdoor PVC ill be right on it :buffer:


I used autolym SRP on some very tired / dirty PVC windows and they came up like new


----------



## sean ryan (May 10, 2015)

I use Rain-X on the outside window's and Turtle Wax Spray Wax on the tile's in the kitchen and bathroom


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Topaz on my outside windows


----------



## Cuffy (Oct 7, 2015)

Surfex hd to clean the upcv window frames and doors

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

All our gloss black kitchen appliances get regular coatings of Zaino :thumb:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Put some 845 on my brothers living room window today, just to see how the rain behaves on it. Gave me something to do whilst I waited for the clio to cure.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

Grime out in the carpet cleaner.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

After machine polishing my kitchen sink......i coated it in AF Mint Rims!


----------



## Wrigit (May 2, 2007)

Bar keepers friend on all my upvc, the wiped down in BSD.
use an old headlight mop with compound on the kitchen sink.
G101 for inside kitchen cupboards and utility.

Missus is well happy though!


----------



## JayMac (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone used Dr Leather wipes on leather shoes or boots? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

JayMac said:


> Anyone used Dr Leather wipes on leather shoes or boots?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I use them on a leather chair that we have, I'm old fashioned and still use shoe polish on shoes.


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

Einszett Gummi Pflege for the rubber seals on double glazing wind and doors.

Of course if one was to be really sneaky, you could buy the excellent but very expensive Swissvax Seal Feed for use on double glazing seals and then just use it occasionally for car detailing (cough)


----------



## chrissymk3 (Jul 6, 2015)

Anyone got an ideas on what to use on the fan above the cooker? 

It's a chrome finish but whenever I dry it there are streaks left behind


----------



## CoachPJ (Oct 30, 2013)

chrissymk3 said:


> Anyone got an ideas on what to use on the fan above the cooker?
> 
> It's a chrome finish but whenever I dry it there are streaks left behind


I'd be interested in the above as well.:thumb:


----------



## SAMS350ZGT (Mar 10, 2014)

I got given a gallon of some orange liquid "wax" by a mate that came in an unmarked container, even he didn't know what make it was. One thing was for sure, it was going nowhere near my Zed so it gets used to clean the garage door and the UPVC conservatory and window frames. It keeps the green algae type stuff at bay. I spent 18 months as a window cleaner so its just a squeegee and scrims for the glass, nothing technical, just a drop of washing up liquid in a bucket of warm water.


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I've snow foamed our conservatory and utility room, i got my wife a bottle of demon shine high gloss finish spray, for which she uses on the gloss kitchen cupboards, shes also confiscated my valet pro window cleaner, (her words "its stinks to high heaven but damn it cleans well"). I've coated most of our soft furnishings and the wife's shoes with carbon collective repel.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Mrs Karlos has 5 litres of G101 under the sink and she knows how to dilute appropriately for each job at bay :thumb: 
She loves AutoSmart window cleaner as it smells lovely.
The tiles in the bathroom get a coat of wax every few months. 
The shower curtain has Gtechniq Fabric guard on it 
The hoover has an air freshener or several of the same smell inside, so that it throws out a nice smell.

Gtechniq G1 on my phone and iPad 

If I think of anything else I'll let you know


----------



## techman56 (Aug 10, 2013)

Wax on the tiles. Great idea. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Barkeepers Friend on our toaster, kettle and sink.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

My garage door cleaning instructions actually say to wash and then coat with a car wax so will be doing that soon.


----------

